# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] TP-LINK TD-W8961N v4 ADSL2+

## spirakos

Το TD-W8961N είναι μία συσκευή all-in-one, η οποία είναι σχεδιασμένη για να παρέχει στους τελικούς χρήστες μία ολοκληρωμένη, αξιόπιστη και οικονομικά αποδοτική λύση τόσο για το σπίτι όσο και για μικρές επιχειρήσεις. Μπορείτε εύκολα να δημιουργήσετε ένα ασφαλές ασύρματο δίκτυο και να μοιραστείτε μια σύνδεση Internet υψηλής ταχύτητας, ενώ έχετε πρόσβαση σε κοινόχρηστα αρχεία, μουσική, φωτογραφίες και εκτυπωτές με πολλούς υπολογιστές.

*TP-LINK TD-W8961N v4 ADSL2+ Ασύρματο Modem Router WiFi 4 με 4 Θύρες Ethernet*


Αγορασμενο 24/02/22, σε εγγυηση(3 ετη)
Τιμή: 20€

Οποιος το θελει με το Edιsion Lite Modulator, 110€ και τα δυο μαζι

----------

